# Stuck on BL after SBF and Wipe Data/Cache



## tubbynj

So I just picked up this D2G from eBay. The guy said it was stuck on Bootloader and he couldn't get an SBF to stick so I thought I'd give it a try. Sure enough it is stuck on D0.11, battery OK, usb, connect to program, etc Bootloader on boot. I've tried to SBF .330 twice via Linux (I know how to do this, I've SBF'd a DX dozens of times) and done wipe data/cache and cache solo. I've gone into bootloader via the up button + power method, and recovery works via x + power too. It still boots straight into bootloader. Ideas?


----------



## x13thangelx

Sounds like a perma-brick to me.... or atleast, bricked enough that moto would have to fix it themselves (tripped the efuse maybe?).... I would love to know how he got it to do that though


----------



## aceoyame

It can still be SBF'd. What error are you getting? As long as it says ok to program it isn't perma bricked.


----------



## audinutt

It may have gotten wet, my wifes d2 did this when it got dropped in the dog's water bowl.


----------



## tubbynj

not getting an error. SBF seems to load fine. it just boots straight into BL with no errors showing. when i boot into recovery, it does have a couple notes about the cache not mounting, but it wipes cache and data successfully.

the dude i bought it from also bought it thinking it was a simple SBF, heh.


----------



## tubbynj

also water damage detector is clean. not that that doesn't mean water damage isn't a possibility, but hey.


----------



## tubbynj

Anyone else? I'm in hurricane mode. Bored. Wanna fix this thing! Another thing I noticed, when I boot into recovery it does give a few cache-mounting errors. But it claims to successfully wipe cache. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

Have you tried to use the .29 SBF? Just a thought...


----------



## tubbynj

dead_ohio_sky said:


> Have you tried to use the .29 SBF? Just a thought...


Yep, 330 and 29...


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

tubbynj said:


> Yep, 330 and 29...


What does RSD Lite say when you are flashing it? What version of RSD lite are you using?


----------



## tubbynj

dead_ohio_sky said:


> What does RSD Lite say when you are flashing it? What version of RSD lite are you using?


Just tried RSD Lite. Version 4.9. After finishing checksums it goes to Reboot and the phone goes back to bootloader. Then nothing happens after a while so I disconnect and I get "Failed Flashing Process. Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode (0x70BE). Phone disconnected." Progress = 100%.

It's not supposed to go back into BL at that point is it? Should I just leave it pluged in?


----------



## tubbynj

This is what it says under device properties:

IMEI/ESN/MEID: N / A
Technology: N / A
Software Version: N / A
Flex Version: N / A
Bootloader Version: v0x00D011
DRM Version: N / A
AP Die ID: 2590010a6ca33a0a0000d8ff0100
BP Die ID: 0000000000000000cd6932890485
AP Public ID: a24535d0847a655fe055fb83071067d594c39159
BP Public ID: 040000000500000002000000ffff0000ed153289


----------



## tubbynj

Tried leaving the phone in too... gets a similar error except it says phone connected.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

No it should reboot to at least the normal bootloader, which at that point clearing data/cache is necessary. Hmm, I'll have to check to see if mine doesn't show an ESN/MEID as well, that seems strange to me.


----------



## tubbynj

Also if this helps, in recovery:

E: Can't mount CACHE:recovery/command
E: Can't mount CACHE:recovery/caller
E: Can't mount CACHE:recovery/log

That said, Wipe Cache, Wipe Data and Reboot all work without errors, or at least report to. Trying to update using that signed update.zip leak won't work though, it gives a bunch of errors.


----------



## dead_ohio_sky

Have you tried to open an adb shell session while in the recovery menu? You might be able to see more information that way.


----------



## tubbynj

dead_ohio_sky said:


> Have you tried to open an adb shell session while in the recovery menu? You might be able to see more information that way.


I've never used ADB. Do you have a link with info on how to do that and what I should be looking for? I'm pretty comfortable in Ubuntu and stuff, I just have never had to do that.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

JFYI, RSDLite has never displayed my phone's IMEI/MEID during any of the stages.


----------



## aceoyame

You never answered what error it throws. Try taking your SBF file and dropping it in the root of your C drive instead and see if that helps. I have hat times where it worked fine in a folder on my desktop then out of nowhere stopped working and would only work in the root of my drive.


----------



## Sick0

Found this, you can look at it and see if you think it will help... UnBrick My D2G


----------



## tubbynj

aceoyame said:


> You never answered what error it throws. Try taking your SBF file and dropping it in the root of your C drive instead and see if that helps. I have hat times where it worked fine in a folder on my desktop then out of nowhere stopped working and would only work in the root of my drive.


It never throws an error. The phone says SW Update Complete and RSD just says 99% complete, rebooting into BP pass through mode. Since the phone reboots straight into bootloader, it never confirms BP pass through.

Tried using the C drive directory, no help.


----------



## aceoyame

What version of RSD are you using? That rebooting to BP passthrough is a part where it is supposed to drop back to 95% and then finish the last 5. My guess is that is the baseband that is being written at that part. When I had mine do that that was the problem... I needed to move my SBF file to the root of the C drive. Also wouldnt hurt to redownload both again.


----------



## tubbynj

aceoyame said:


> What version of RSD are you using? That rebooting to BP passthrough is a part where it is supposed to drop back to 95% and then finish the last 5. My guess is that is the baseband that is being written at that part. When I had mine do that that was the problem... I needed to move my SBF file to the root of the C drive. Also wouldnt hurt to redownload both again.


RSD 4.9. Re-downloading didn't work.


----------



## aceoyame

Did you try to move the SBF file yet?


----------



## tubbynj

aceoyame said:


> Did you try to move the SBF file yet?


You mean run the SBF from the C root drive? Yeah, same thing.


----------



## aceoyame

Then the only thing I can think of is that the NAND chip is fine but radio is bad hence why it does that. Now it could be like the OG droid and you need to just hit reboot when it goes into recovery. Beyond that I can't think of anything else.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Tubbynj, I am sending you a private message please read it.


----------



## x13thangelx

Sick0 said:


> Found this, you can look at it and see if you think it will help... UnBrick My D2G


Would reccomend NOT using anything by that user (Hexpor). Everything of his is just a kang with pirated apps....


----------



## tubbynj

x13thangelx said:


> Would reccomend NOT using anything by that user (Hexpor). Everything of his is just a kang with pirated apps....


Yeah I didn't mess with it.


----------



## showtimexxx95

x13thangelx said:


> Would reccomend NOT using anything by that user (Hexpor). Everything of his is just a kang with pirated apps....


Yea, hexpor loves to give out Angel's work and should not be trusted.


----------



## x13thangelx

showtimexxx95 said:


> Yea, hexpor loves to give out Angel's work and should not be trusted.


I didnt see that one  All I've seen was his stock and his Fission before he got shunned from DF for it.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Angel, lemme post a link to the site he is trying to give so much of your shit away. What a ***** he is. :androidwink:


----------



## tubbynj

So I guess it's time to throw in the towel on this? Is there any useful info or attempts I can make by using ADB in recovery?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Angel, made a mistake was thinking of a different guy sorry. Tubbynj, I will give you a link to my sbf files after I upload them along with a walkthrough on how to use them correctly.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Tubbynj, are you sure you don't want the files atleast because I have had the same issue as you with the sbf not going all the way until I got new files and drivers.


----------



## tubbynj

showtimexxx95 said:


> Tubbynj, are you sure you don't want the files atleast because I have had the same issue as you with the sbf not going all the way until I got new files and drivers.


Eh, sure, why not, got nothing else to do today. If it doesn't work, I'll just throw it up on eBay for parts and try to get my money back.


----------



## showtimexxx95

How much did the guy sell you it for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and it doesn't seem to be a hardware problem so I do not think buying parts are a good idea.


----------



## tubbynj

I meant I'll sell it for parts. I paid $60 plus shipping.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Not bad if I am able to help you get it up and running. Right now I need you to charge the battery to 100percent to prepare for my help.


----------



## tubbynj

Yep it's charged.


----------



## showtimexxx95

I am also uploading the zip file to 4shared right now so it will be about 20minutes before the upload finishes.


----------



## showtimexxx95

It's down to 15minutes. :androidwink:


----------



## showtimexxx95

What is your computers software? ie. Windows 7 32bit.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Okay upload froze so I am reuploading it now sorry.


----------



## tubbynj

W7 64 bit


----------



## Sick0

Sorry, I was just trying to help.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Tubby, that's what I thought... I also have windows 7 64bit which is a ***** to work with rsd lite. My files are for the 32 bit version but work for my 64bit when the 64 bit files don't so I think you should try them.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Lol, never knew cursing was automatically blocked out on here.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Tubbynj, the file is 2minutes from being done, have you ever done an sbf before? If so then I won't bother with a tutorial on it. I'll just give you the link to download the files.


----------



## tubbynj

Yeah windows is picky which is why i use Ubuntu. I mean, here's what I've been doing: put the SBF in the C root drive, open RSD. Open the SBF. Put the phone on Bootloader by holding up and power. Connect to computer. Hit start.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Okay, the folder just uploaded. Download it at... http://www.4shared.com/file/X5B7FtSS/SBF_Stuff.html Make sure you download it soon because I will be removing it after today.


----------



## showtimexxx95

TUTORIAL FOR WINDOWS ONLY... After downloading the zip file unzip it. Open the folder and then install rsd lite and motohelper drivers. After that make sure your droid 2 global is FULLY CHARGED then if it is put it in bootloader mode by hitting the up and down volume buttons, the camera button, and lastly the power button. After you're in bootloader and rsd lite and motohelper drivers are installed plug your phone into your computer with a usb cable. Then after it's plugged into your computer open rsd lite. Then select the sbf file by hitting the ... tab and clicking it. Then hit start. It should take about 10-20minutes to complete.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Tubby, let me know how it goes after you try this.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Oh and one last thing I forgot to mention, if you bootloop after doing the sbf just wipe your data and cache with the stock recovery. That's happened to me before and after a good wipe it works like a charm.


----------



## tubbynj

Alright, I'll give it a shot this way to the letter, but I doubt it'll work.


----------



## tubbynj

Same shit, different flash. Followed your directions to the letter and it rebooted after the flash into bootloader. I ripped out the battery and booted into recovery and wiped data, wiped cache, rebooted. Bootloader.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Wow then you're phone is not soft bricked it's sadly hard bricked. Sorry I wish you luck in finding a fix for it.


----------



## aceoyame

x13thangelx said:


> Would reccomend NOT using anything by that user (Hexpor). Everything of his is just a kang with pirated apps....


Lmao I just remembered when I was a noob dev and was working on the U8150 my first barebones release ended up having a pirated app in it. I included ADW EX without knowing it was a paid app. That's why I switched to GO launcher with all my D2G releases.


----------



## aceoyame

Out of curiosity... Have you tried to SBF to .330 and then try the official GB leak (not rooted)? That might work although at this point im starting to doubt it.


----------



## tubbynj

aceoyame said:


> Out of curiosity... Have you tried to SBF to .330 and then try the official GB leak (not rooted)? That might work although at this point im starting to doubt it.


I did, recovery throws a bunch of errors.

Thanks to you and Showtime for trying to help. This sucks.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

What kind of errors?


----------



## showtimexxx95

tubbynj said:


> I did, recovery throws a bunch of errors.
> 
> Thanks to you and Showtime for trying to help. This sucks.


No problem I am always trying to help everyone I can. Sorry that it didn't work out. Here's my last thought that might be useful... I was thinking if you knew someone with a droid 2 global that was still in warranty you could try and have them send your phone in by having them call up verizon and having him/her tell verizon it's software damaged(play dumb) and then they will send him a refurbished phone and then have him send your phone back in the box and viola you will have a refurbished working phone. Sorry if this is a dumb idea but it's all I got since I am positive your phone's bricked to the point verizon can only fix it.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

There are quite a few things wrong with your “solution”. For example the fact that the working phone of that friend might get deactivated and its MEID set to “blacklist due to refurb” because of this.


----------



## showtimexxx95

Gasai Yuno said:


> There are quite a few things wrong with your "solution". For example the fact that the working phone of that friend might get deactivated and its MEID set to "blacklist due to refurb" because of this.


Like I said, sorry if it's a dumb idea I kinda figured about the meid but from my experience verizon doesn't care what you do as long as it's software damage.


----------



## tubbynj

"....assert failed: motorola.update_cdma_bp("/tmp/rd1.bin", "/tmp/bp.img").
E: error in /sdcard/update.zip (Status 7)
Installation aborted


----------



## tubbynj

It does switch the boot logo to red, though.


----------



## canpa12345

this may sound like a dumb idea, but have you tried breaking it more, and hopefully the 2nd time it's broken, it will fix the first one
and i am suggesting this because it seems like there aren't any more options =P


----------



## tubbynj

canpa12345 said:


> this may sound like a dumb idea, but have you tried breaking it more, and hopefully the 2nd time it's broken, it will fix the first one
> and i am suggesting this because it seems like there aren't any more options =P


Yeah that sounds terrible. I can always sell it for parts on eBay and probably make my money back.


----------

